# Par value for CFL Coralife fixture



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello All,
I think I'm noticing some stretching although I'm not sure as I'm fairly new to planted tanks. I have been doing some reading and was wondering what par reading my light has. I have a 75g tank and I'm using a coralife cfl fixture that take two dual bulbs. I believe the wattage is 55w. The bulbs are 6700k. Would I be better to go to 10000k? What would that do for growth?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tommy72a (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Korya,
If you are seeing stretching, it's their way of telling you that they need more lights. I'm guessing you and I have the same size tank? 48x18x21 tall? I have 4 x T5HO 54w lights and they say it's about the right amount. It maybe okay for low light plants but I assuming you are growing Japonicas and Stellatus? It takes a lot to penetrate down to 21 inches. Personally I wish I had little bit more for those high demanding red plants. Your bulbs are T5s?


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes, I'm growing those as well as others I bought from Reckon. No I don't think my bulbs are T5s. I think they are old school. I bought them used with the tank. I don't really know what you would call them There are two bulbs but each bulb is two cylinders that are connected. 
When you say you have 4 lights, do you mean you have 4 bulbs in 1 fixture or 2 bulbs in two fixtures? The reason I ask is that I was thinking of picking up a T5 HO fixture and using it with the one I have. I don't have enough money for LED. 
Now that I've started dosing more and I have the CO2 pumped up I've notice that the algae is starting to form so I think it is my lighting.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tommy72a (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes, I do have two fixtures, two bulbs each. To be more specific, Im running 2 x Powerchrome mid-day (6000k) and 2x Powerchrome Aquaflora which gives out a nice reddish warmth to your tank and supplements colour spectrums plants need for strong growth. It brings out lot of beautiful colours in plants and fish.

In my opinion, your plans to add T5 bulbs will significantly improve your growth. Ah yes and Reckon has some nice plants.. Im hoping to make some trade with him soon. Your algae problem is a whole another story but you will be better equipped to battle them with adequate lighting. Oh one more thing.. Don't worry about LEDs for now (btw, I have a thread here on LED lights , I'm thinking about embarking on a DIY project) they are still new technology, expensive and some may even say it's unproven on planted tanks. If you need hand selecting fixtures, I will be happy to point you towards the right direction.
Cheers!


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes, I would love your opinion on fixtures, thank you. I have looked at the Coralife T5 HO fixture but only because that is what I'm used to. 
My thought on the algae issue is if I am dosing for high light and have upped the co2 for high light and don't have high light in fact, wouldn't that(1option) promote algae? Or is that not correct?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

What kind of algae do you have? Keep with the 6700k, 10000k is too high IMO. CFL should be able to penatrate all the way too the bottom, if you have a change use a t5ho and ur CFL and compare how deep each one goes too. If you do get a new fixture, get a 4 bulb fixture, it will save you money compared to having 2 fixtures. Also how long is ur lighting on and ur co2?


----------



## Tommy72a (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes what kind of algae are do you have? I can't give you a straight answer on your algae problems as I don't know what's on going on in your tank. Planted tanks are like a car... Let's say lights are like an engine, Ferts are the fuel and CO2 is your ignition source. Then you have your tires, trasmission, drivers and other variables. (you get the point) If one of them goes out of balance, it may lead to an algae breakout. So it can be number of things... However with that said, just like you, I suspect the light is the problem (plants can't utilize your fertilizers because there is not enough lights and leaving excess nutrients in the water). By the way, you mentioned you bought them used. How old is the bulb?


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

The algae is brown and just on the leaves. There also is a bit of bba but not much. The lights are on for 9 hours so not excessive. CO2 is on during the day period. 
As soon as you mentioned the bulbs a light went off in my head I bought new bulbs last week because the ones that it came with were old and this week suddenly I have algae. It must have thrown off the balance I had going before because I barely had any. 
So if that is the case I will have to adjust the CO2 and fert levels and see if I can find the balance again. 
Regarding the stretching, it isn't drastic so maybe i'll wait and get the tank running smoothly again and then think about it then. I've seen what they have at J&L. Where else do you recommend I check out for lighting?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

